# St. Patrick's Day is coming up... aka The Irish Music Thread



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm not sure how many of you give a damn about St. Patrick's day, but it gives me a reason to go about blasting Irish music. What are your favorite pieces, TC?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Oh, Oh, Danny Boy.

View attachment 3822


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

What Irish classical music would you be having in mind, boyo?


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't have a lot of Irish music, but this old Irish folk song is probably my favorite. Brady's version is easily the best (and likely inspired Bob Dylan to include the song on his 1992 album "Good as I Been to You"). It appears on a fine 1976 studio album of Irish songs called "Andy Irvine & Paul Brady".


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Love me some Altan.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Can't say I'm a fan of Irish music really, but Thin Lizzy's 'Roisin Dubh (Black Rose): A Rock legend', where Phil Lynott namechecks among others George Best, Van Morrison, James Joyce, Brendan Behan and Cu Chulainn is evocative in its own way, as is another song of theirs, 'Emerald'.


----------



## ksargent (Feb 8, 2012)

Lumiere is one the best of the new traditionalist folk groups in Ireland today. This song has just the right combination of lyrical beauty and revolutionary tone.

But, hark! a voice like thunder spake, 
The West's awake! the West's awake! 
Sing, Oh! hurrah! let England quake, 
We'll watch till death for Erin's sake


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

I realize my clip has an Irish militancy edge - though we are going back more than 150 years with that one - but I find militancy (or at least the type of militancy) in modern songs to be getting a bit tiresome. As with rap and hip-hop, it strikes me a gratuitously inserted "schtick" in most cases.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

not a great expert but i really like this album


----------



## reffohelgnid (Mar 12, 2012)

Ernest John Moeran's Symphony in G minor is a gem.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

My family has a Clancy Brothers CD that we listen to every time we go on a long drive. We all sing along loudly to such classics as A Nation Once Again, Johnson's Motor Car, and "Here we are in New South Wales/ Shearing sheep as big as whales." A beloved family tradition.


----------



## ksargent (Feb 8, 2012)

misterjones said:


> I realize my clip has an Irish militancy edge - though we are going back more than 150 years with that one - but I find militancy (or at least the type of militancy) in modern songs to be getting a bit tiresome. As with rap and hip-hop, it strikes me a gratuitously inserted "schtick" in most cases.


You probably were not referring to my posting of "The West's Awake" - but if so, the lyric dates back to the 19th century.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Whiskey In The Jar '0


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)




----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


>


Oh wait, that's not music! hahaha For some reason I thought this was just a general St. Patricks day thread in the community forum.


----------



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

Brian Boru's March, from the medieval Ireland:





Played by Narciso Yepes:


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

ksargent said:


> You probably were not referring to my posting of "The West's Awake" - but if so, the lyric dates back to the 19th century.


I was, but in light of your comment, I withdraw my comment.


----------

